# Possible New (to Me) Diesel Truck...



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I am considering this truck...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2004-FORD-F...A1%7C240%3A1318

DW and I drove up to Weymouth and kicked the tires this past weekend. Question to my fellow diesel outbackers (as a diesel is new grounds for this gas engine owner)...what should I ask when talking with the seller? I have run a carfax, and there are no issues. It has 108K, but as I understand it- miles are not as much an issue as it is for gasoline engines. Tranny has been serviced, the truck fired right up (6.0 diesel engine), and it is in good shape for a 5 year old truck with over 100K on the clock. Tires do need to be replaced, but this "dealership" only sells vehicles that are wholesaled- so there are not alot of implied warranties, etc. They did say they would give me 30 days (by Mass laws) to buy back, if something is terribly wrong. What cant be seen in the photos (well, now that I have seen it up close I know what to look for) is the aluminum wheels have some corrosion near the center caps, and the ashtray is missing from the dash (conveinetly just out of view of one of the pictures...







). I will be talking with them today about a "buy it now price" (it was listed last week, and had sold for 14,300, but the buyer failed to follow through, so was relisted).
KBB says 22K from a dealer, 17K private sale and trade in at 12K.

Any words of wisdom would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Those who drive Fords may have a little better info for you. Personally, I heard enough horror stories about the 6.0 Powerstroke to want me to stay away. Believe most of the issues were solved in 2006 (from what I recall), but not before Ford got a black eye. Other Ford owners I've talked to have had no issues with the Powerstroke. With 108K miles, it's probably got all the bugs worked out.

You may want to go out and Google "Ford 6.0 Powerstroke problems" (or similar search critera) and see what you come up with. Bottom line, all these trucks have their sets of issues. For Ford, it was the engines. For Dodge, it appears to be the transmission. For Chevy/GMC....well, I can't recall what it was!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Try out powerstroke.org. Over there they should be able to pull up any issues. It's great if you can get the service history of the truck from a dealer. That helps a lot to identify if there have been any lingering problems.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Try spending a few hours here.. CLICKThis guy cuts thru all the [email protected] Watch all his videos, he has a ton of em. His site is totally free.. This guy will teach you what works, and what doesnt, and what part will fail. Smart guy..

One of the guys in our company has had excellent results using this guy to fix his truck. He has a 6.0 with 450k on it and loves it..

From what I see with this guy he's on top of the 6.0 stroke engines.

I wouldnt want to pay much more than trade in.. 12k.. Take advantage of the bad name that 6.0's have.

Carey


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

I'm assuming that this isn't a Ford dealership







and from looking at the add I see where an independent inspection can be ordered. Would that be an option or in good faith will the seller be willing to let a local Ford dealer go over it for you









Ed


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Justman said:


> Those who drive Fords may have a little better info for you. Personally, I heard enough horror stories about the 6.0 Powerstroke to want me to stay away. Believe most of the issues were solved in 2006 (from what I recall), but not before Ford got a black eye. Other Ford owners I've talked to have had no issues with the Powerstroke. With 108K miles, it's probably got all the bugs worked out.
> 
> You may want to go out and Google "Ford 6.0 Powerstroke problems" (or similar search critera) and see what you come up with. Bottom line, all these trucks have their sets of issues. For Ford, it was the engines. For Dodge, it appears to be the transmission. For Chevy/GMC....well, I can't recall what it was!


I have a working partner with a 2007 Dmax LBZ Classic dually. '

135k miles... He was helping me move trailers from on the Rifle oil field job I was doing.

His truck went to having trouble... He pulled off and went home...

1 week later and 6300 bucks he came back ready to work...

Yep injectors.... This is the problem with dmax trucks... Very finicky injectors.. Drives the guys nuts..

Also do me a favor and locate your crankshaft sensor.... I have known several guys who got there piggy bank broke cause they needed there crankshaft sensor replaced.. Its deep inside the engine for your knowledge... $$$$ for what costs ford and dodge guys less than 100 bucks..

All 3 brands have issues.. I know you were being sarcastic, so I am just playing back.. Not trying to start a war here... Im just goofin around.









Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Click

Click

Here guys, click those and have a view of some of the things that po's ford 6.0 owners..

Not saying a 6.0 is bad, just saying that when things happen to 6.0's its gonna po ya and cost ya..

These 2 links are why ford got a bruse on there quality is job 1 reputation.

Would you buy a used 6.0? tough question....

Dont pay more than trade in for them... That way you are able to fix the thing rather than calling the bank and have em come pick it up..

Carey


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Friend we camped with a fair amount has been a Ford man, but the 04 PSD was one he had very little kind words for after Ford reflashed it and really messed things up. During the time that I owned my F350 I heard from a number of 04 owners about the problems, most of them wishing me better luck. I would be tad bit apprehensive buying an 04 myself without a very detailed inspection. Sadly I don't think Carfax will show anything but an ownership trail or accidents, not service issues.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I have a working partner with a 2007 Dmax LBZ Classic dually. '
> 
> 135k miles... He was helping me move trailers from on the Rifle oil field job I was doing.
> 
> ...


Ahh, yes Carey, you can always go after any of the 3.

Diesels are EXPENSIVE to repair and they have a LOT of parts these days!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Yea they do Nathan. I wouldnt own an older one for personal use without some sort of extended warranty. When that runs out, Id trade the truck.. A 5000 dollar repair isnt unusual with any small diesel. For many families that would really put the hurts on them..

Im expecting to have problems to before I send my truck to the junk yard with prolly 700k on it.. I will put the thing on a flatbed semi, and either fix it myself or replace the engine with a used engine from my junk yard buddy..

I replaced my clutch at 75k miles.. It now has 175k miles and the clutch is working good.. Problem though... I cant grease the throwout bearing where it slides on the output shaft collar.. Semis have this feature with a hose that drops down to the bottom of the tranny so it can be greased..

In the last few weeks, Ive noticed it takes more pressure to work the clutch at the clutch pedal.

I can hear it and it sounds like metal to metal as it glides on the collar to depress the pressure plate.. That means it wont last long..

I drilled a 2 inch hole in the bottom of the bell housing and was able to quiet the noise with some grease I was able to finesse onto the shaft.. That wont last long though..

The fix on my next visit home will be to pull the dang tranny and get a new T/O bearing and drill a threaded hole in its housing and then run a hose to the bottom of the tranny so I can grease it from time to time..

So I will order a T/O collar from dodge, and get me a hose and a T/O bearing and get to doing this modification..

I will be leaving wed for another 3 week 15k mile run... Hope it makes it..

These are the kind of things one must do to get miles from these trucks.. Yea its no fun..

So buy that extended warranty and save yourself.. Or be ready to work your a$$ of on them..

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Try spending a few hours here.. CLICKThis guy cuts thru all the [email protected] Watch all his videos, he has a ton of em. His site is totally free.. This guy will teach you what works, and what doesnt, and what part will fail. Smart guy..
> 
> One of the guys in our company has had excellent results using this guy to fix his truck. He has a 6.0 with 450k on it and loves it..
> 
> ...


I just wanted to say that this guy with 450k on his truck has spent 9800 bucks on his engine to get it from 100 to 450k..

So yes, we have fords to get the job done of rv hauling... But they pay more to get the job done than other guys do as a rule.. We have 7.3 ford engines with 1 million on them, and never had the heads off..

Again, not saying any brand is bad.. Just as a rule, the 6.0 is the costliest engine to maintain comparred to other engines.. Some take that as a challenge, some take it as, stay away..

Now I must go out and fix my right rear leaking wheel seal on my dodge... Not a fun job either...

Carey


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

I owned an 05 6.0. Your major concerns are the injectors first big problem thru 03-04 years and then the headgaskets adn turbo. 04-05 years. I had my turbo and head gaskets done at the dealer under warranty, They were cool about everything and I bought the ARP head bolt kit aftermarket for almost $500. They pout it back to gether with that becasue the factory design is the problem. After those 2 issues I was able to mod the truck with exhaust, cold air intake adn tuner with zero problems. Not sure if that year has the trans temp, but I beleive it does. The 99-03 with the 7.3 had the transmission issues. Freind of mine is on his 3rd trans in 136k adn the other is on his 2nd in about 175k. Both tow adn noth nurnt them up until they put aftermarket coolers adn gauges on to monitor them.

The head gasket job is major they remove the cab off of the truck. Would be very expensive out of pocket.

Like Carey said I would stay near wholesale just in case. Also try powerstroke.org or the dealer to get machanical history as someone else stated. Find out what has been done. From the pics it doesn't look like they added the sticker to adjust the coolant level. The factory recommended setting onthe coolant resevoir would allow it to be overfilled and hurt also. Mine had a sticker that you were recalled in and Ford would put on the sticker to tell you where new fill line was.

It will pul for ya tho. Don't want to be all negative. Like I said once I had a few issues fixed, mine was a tank and got traded at 92k for a deal I couldn't refuse.

Jim


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

The reason the heads need a 500 dollar stud kit is, there are only 4 bolts surrounding each cylinder. Most all engines have 6. One reason the chevy 350 was so legendary was it used 6 head bolts at each cylinder.. One reason the ford 302/351 wasnt so legandary, was that engine only used 4 head bolts surrounding each cylinder..

Fords are known for using 4 bolts per cyylinder even though Int'l made the 6.0 engine.. Most all other brands use 6 bolts per cylinder.. You will see more head gasket failures with ford engines because of that too..

When the stud kit is used, the head bolts are torqued to 250 ft lbs.. The factory one time use head bolts are torqued at around 150..

Any 6.0 engine should have a stud kit.. If I were buying one, Id pull a valve cover and see what it has.. If there are threads protuding above the nuts, its got a stud kit, If its just bolt heads, its just got the factory stuff.

I know the guys at my work paid 25-3000 to have a stud kit installed on there engines..

A truck with over 100k should have all the mods already or you shouldnt buy it.. Make sure it has a secondary fuel filter and oil filter system added too... If it dont, expect to pay at least 5k+ in repairs in the next 100k miles for possible injectors, turbo, high pressure oil pump, egr/ or egr cooler, or maybe even an engine..

You can find used engines for 5k and then add about 1500 in mods to that engine and youd be good to go.. If another engine is needed, get a 2006-2007 engine and ecm as they have many of the mods including the stud kit if I remember right.

Before buying it, get an oil analysis too.. That will help tell you if there are any structural, bearing or wear problems in the engine..

When a trucker buys a used semi truck, they get oil analysis reports of the engine, trans, and rear ends, ALWAYS... Buying a used diesel pick up should be no different... All this added up is why one shouldnt ever pay more than trade value for a used 6.0 ford.. Chances are, by the time you own it a while you will be into retail, which is same as anyone who own a pick up.. So if its bought right what do you have to lose?

I have learned all this stuff from listening and chatting with the guys in our rv yard while waiting for an rv to come from the factory.. Its been fun to learn all about the different brands..

Good luck to ya... Sweet looking dually there!

Carey


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

I am a parts guy for a Ford dealer. I ran the vin from the e-bay ad to see the warranty history of the truck. It has had all recalls performed to date and had an egr problem in august of '07 (Normal for this engine) and had the egr cooler replaced in sept of '07. There is no other warranty history on the vehicle. Based on what I have seen, if you have a problem 6.0 you have problems from the get go OR you don't do your maintenance. This vehicle has had little warranty work done. They were warrantied 5 years/100K miles so if there were issues recently, it would show... As far as maintenance goes, using the Ford fuel filters (It has two, one in the filter housing on top of the engine and one in the transfer pump on the frame) is highly recommended. Also using the Ford Oil filters as well. If you use wix or hastings filters, they come with an improperly designed cap that fits improperly with the oil filter drain and bypass valve which has in many cases caused the oil to NOT go into the filter and just go through the bypass valve THUS requiring injector replacement. There were aloy of problem 6.0's, no doubt about that. I have alot of customers who do their required maintenance and have had minimal issues with their trucks. I have also had some who insist on using wrong fuel, poor quality parts and then they end up with us withclogged egr valves and faulty injectors. one of the best ways to keep the engine in a 6.0 diesel tip top besides regular maintenance is to use the ford cetane booster pm22a. It raises cetane by 4-6 points. higher cetane equates to less soot which equates to better fuel economy and clean egr valve and injectors. I would ask for the history if you can get it or the previous owners name. If they no longer own it they will probably tell you the truth about their old truck. I agree that I would stay around trade in value...

If you get it you need to click ford in my poll!!

Russ


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Russ that was very nice of you to run that check, sounds like its a decent machine!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Thanks everyone for all the information that has been sent my way....I REALLY appreciate it. Like I said, I am new to the diesel arena, and felt a little like a power boater in a sail boat race- I understand the dynamics, but its....different. Two things that have jumped out at me are the 100K warranty (just outside), and the year (again, outside the limits). Whereas it has 108K, I'm thinking the previous owner may have been thinking "I'm cutting my losses" and trading before any real problems emerge. Maybe I'm wrong, but thats my take. And, the vehicle was being wholesaled, so another angle is that no dealerships are taking on this potential problem and selling from their lots, knowing they would have to stand behind the vehicle. Out here on Cape Cod there are very few diesel mechanics worth their weight, everything gets shifted toward the Boston area (2 hrs away). We have "Cape Cod Truck" in our town, but I sometimes think of them as...well... remember that old commercial for AAmco transmission, where they had 9 or 10 chimpanzee's whacking a transmission with whiffle bats, saying "we always wanted to work on a transmis-son"...

So, I am slowly backing away from this deal...and it's killin' me. The truck is everything I would want (ext color, interior color, seat configuration, etc...) in the style I love (I am a true blue Ford guy...just ask Johnp2000) but I just haven't warmed up to the new superduty noses (sorry guys, but what is with the dropped/ lowered headlights?????) So I will keep looking, and maybe another BETTER deal will come my way.

Again, thank you all, and I will certainly retain your thoughts/ Idea's for a future "purchase". Now if I could just find a new 2003, with a 7.3.................Hey, I can dream, right?

Russ, thank you for that in-depth check- It certainly looks good on paper, but....the "what if's" are what's getting me... and the wholesaler never called me today, never filled me in as to where this truck may have been serviced (although I know it was in new Hampshire. Things that make you go hummm.)


----------



## Livin4weekenz (Aug 26, 2007)

I bought a used 2004 f-350 6.0 in feb of 08 with 52,000 miles

I now have about 72,000 on the odometer

* I had a coolant loss, dealer said there was a T.S.B. about this, fixed at about 61,000 miles









** At about 65,000 miles the truck died on the side of the road, fuel injection control module went bad had to be towed to dealer









*** Currently I have been looking for what i believe to be an oil leak from the area around the heads!









The truck is a daily driver and the dealership has been great.

All repairs have been covered either by the ford factory warranty or the extended warranty.

I love the truck but do have worries about some long distance camping trips we have planned this year!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Maybe look for a v10 ford. They will haul the mail pretty well. I wouldnt even flinch buying a v10 with a 108k on it.

I love the look of those sd duallies.. Its just too bad the dang engine in em is so quirky.. Even buying one for 12k is scary.. Its just too bad.. I couldnt afford to have one fixed. Id have to do the work myself.. Id have to have a cab hoist in my driveway to own one.. That just aint right...

We are really in trouble with the new 6.4 litre twin turbo.. Most anything more than standard maintance requires a cab removal.. Shoot, who wants to pay 15-2000 to get a cab off just to get the engine worked on.. In most cases most any engine repair will be 4-5k minimum.. Thats just sick..

Wait a few years and see what the resale value on these 2008 and up ford sd trucks is..

In 2014 that 5 year old dually will have a low book of 7-8k...

Ford is learning the hard way that customers expect good resale and ease of repair.. I hope there new in house engine will be able to be repaired without a cab removal.. People just are not gonna stand for that anymore.. The ease of maintance reputation drives resale down and down..

Carey


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Those who drive Fords may have a little better info for you. Personally, I heard enough horror stories about the 6.0 Powerstroke to want me to stay away. Believe most of the issues were solved in 2006 (from what I recall), but not before Ford got a black eye. Other Ford owners I've talked to have had no issues with the Powerstroke. With 108K miles, it's probably got all the bugs worked out.
> 
> You may want to go out and Google "Ford 6.0 Powerstroke problems" (or similar search critera) and see what you come up with. Bottom line, all these trucks have their sets of issues. For Ford, it was the engines. For Dodge, it appears to be the transmission. For Chevy/GMC....well, I can't recall what it was!


I have a working partner with a 2007 Dmax LBZ Classic dually. '

135k miles... He was helping me move trailers from on the Rifle oil field job I was doing.

His truck went to having trouble... He pulled off and went home...

1 week later and 6300 bucks he came back ready to work...

Yep injectors.... This is the problem with dmax trucks... Very finicky injectors.. Drives the guys nuts..

Also do me a favor and locate your crankshaft sensor.... I have known several guys who got there piggy bank broke cause they needed there crankshaft sensor replaced.. Its deep inside the engine for your knowledge... $$$$ for what costs ford and dodge guys less than 100 bucks..

All 3 brands have issues.. I know you were being sarcastic, so I am just playing back.. Not trying to start a war here... Im just goofin around.









Carey
[/quote]
The guy is asking about a Ford not a GM so why do always feel a need to bash a GM does it make you feel better or is there some kind of hidden jealousy here?


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> I am considering this truck...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2004-FORD-F...A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> DW and I drove up to Weymouth and kicked the tires this past weekend. Question to my fellow diesel outbackers (as a diesel is new grounds for this gas engine owner)...what should I ask when talking with the seller? I have run a carfax, and there are no issues. It has 108K, but as I understand it- miles are not as much an issue as it is for gasoline engines. Tranny has been serviced, the truck fired right up (6.0 diesel engine), and it is in good shape for a 5 year old truck with over 100K on the clock. Tires do need to be replaced, but this "dealership" only sells vehicles that are wholesaled- so there are not alot of implied warranties, etc. They did say they would give me 30 days (by Mass laws) to buy back, if something is terribly wrong. What cant be seen in the photos (well, now that I have seen it up close I know what to look for) is the aluminum wheels have some corrosion near the center caps, and the ashtray is missing from the dash (conveinetly just out of view of one of the pictures...
> ...


I can't give you any works of wisdom here but I can say that is a great looking truck and it sure would look good with a Outback behind it and that price so far looks good to me. Good Luck


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

N7OQ said:


> Those who drive Fords may have a little better info for you. Personally, I heard enough horror stories about the 6.0 Powerstroke to want me to stay away. Believe most of the issues were solved in 2006 (from what I recall), but not before Ford got a black eye. Other Ford owners I've talked to have had no issues with the Powerstroke. With 108K miles, it's probably got all the bugs worked out.
> 
> You may want to go out and Google "Ford 6.0 Powerstroke problems" (or similar search critera) and see what you come up with. Bottom line, all these trucks have their sets of issues. For Ford, it was the engines. For Dodge, it appears to be the transmission. For Chevy/GMC....well, I can't recall what it was!


I have a working partner with a 2007 Dmax LBZ Classic dually. '

135k miles... He was helping me move trailers from on the Rifle oil field job I was doing.

His truck went to having trouble... He pulled off and went home...

1 week later and 6300 bucks he came back ready to work...

Yep injectors.... This is the problem with dmax trucks... Very finicky injectors.. Drives the guys nuts..

Also do me a favor and locate your crankshaft sensor.... I have known several guys who got there piggy bank broke cause they needed there crankshaft sensor replaced.. Its deep inside the engine for your knowledge... $$$$ for what costs ford and dodge guys less than 100 bucks..

All 3 brands have issues.. I know you were being sarcastic, so I am just playing back.. Not trying to start a war here... Im just goofin around.









Carey
[/quote]
The guy is asking about a Ford not a GM so why do always feel a need to bash a GM does it make you feel better or is there some kind of hidden jealousy here?
[/quote]

Bill did you read Justman's entire post? The last sentance was a joke.. I was just having a lil fun back.. Justman couldnt remember if chevies had a known problem... I was only helping to assist in Justmans poor memory.. lol And it is all in good forum fun.. Justman knows this... We all do..

Jealousy... lol no not me... I love my lumber jack riding dodge, and love working on my broken heater/ac box every time I come home.. I also love my broken down seats, and I also love the fact I need to go spend a good 1000 bucks for a nice aftermarket set of seats, cause dodge cant build anything that has to do with interiors. I also love my sloppy steering and front driveline vibrations at any speed above 68.. Yes the ujoints are fine.. My problem is having a new truck with a 60's solid front axle.. Yes its strong for lumber jacks, but it sucks for an over the road truck that spends its time cruising like a semi truck down the highway..

Maybe you feel better now?.. lol

But if you dont here is some more... lol

When the wind blows crosswise, I get lots of wind noise too from the quality dodge doors I have too... The hood shakes as I ride down the highway too.. Yes Ive tried and tried to fix that...

One thing I cant knock and its the thing most all of us bought our HD trucks for.... Its the FANTASTIC Cummins diesel that rests between those dodge boys frame rails.. I love, love, love that engine, and will live with my hunk of a junk dodge shell to have my sweet lil cummins.. I will massage and work on whatever needs done to make me comfortable in my lil dodge so I can pilot that real diesel engine down the highway..

Yea Bill, you wound my valve spring here.. lol... BUT Im still having fun with it!

But if you think Im still jealous, I will post the whole story to allow everyone to understand what happened to this very nice guys 2007 dmax dually..

I can give you or anyone the cell phone number to my partner of the last project I done... If you would like to hear some very choice words about his 2007 dmax truck, Jack would be more than willing to eat your ear off.. lol

My boss recruited Jack and I to haul 24 5ers from the oil field in rifle, co and haul them to Casper and Eugene, Or..

Jack was telling me he had excellent luck with his truck, but the last few days it kept throwing a CEL.. He changed out the fuel filter in hopes that would fix the issue..

He called me the next day as I was a couple hours behind him... Jack said his chevy truck was going into limp mode and was having trouble even pulling a hill.. He said some choice words and said to be sure and stop if I seen a gold chevy dually with a montana 5er.. He said he was so mad that maybe he would just unhook the 5er and drive the truck off a cliff..

Jack is a retired military guy in his 60's and a year ago was tired of sitting around as he sold his business.. He thought hauling rvs sounded fun.. So he went and bought a new chevy and went for it..

He said he wasnt impressed with chevies fuel systems. He said he had to change the fuel filter often, like every 9-10000 miles, and since he couldnt do it himself has to pay 60-100 each time.. He said the fuel system was very finicky, and he had gotten many CEL's and had several reflashes to address the issue.. He said he wished chevy could build a reliable injection system cause other than that, the truck had been a good truck and he had driven it 135k miles in one year.. He said the ride was great, but the fuel system sucks!

I never seen him on my way to Casper.. Yes I did look for a chevy when I seen a cliff, lol. He was that mad..

He called me and said he limped it in and was at the chevy dealer and they wanted 8500 to replace his injectors.. He was fuming mad.. He said he was going to limp home to colorado springs and would call me if he was gonna come back.. He said maybe he would just quit..

Well at that point my hands were full.. I had to work my you know what off to keep the customer happy.. I just drove 12588 miles in exactly 2 weeks.. Yes, my lil dodge purred like the sweet lil kitten it is.. lol Knock on rams horns its got 175k miles now and is running great..

Jack called me 6 days later and said he'd be back the next day.. He said he found an independant shop to replace his injectors for 6 grand... He said thank god for credit cards and said if this dang truck has anymore issues this soon(135k) he was gonna shove it where the sun doesnt shine at the dealer..

Now this story was to poke a lil fun at Justmans memory to help recall what chevies problems were... Thinkin maybe ive finally done that now... I also just eased my jealous tendancies here Bill, so bear(growl) with me, lol.

I feel better now.. Hope you do to...

This was all in fun Bill... Go buy an extended warranty for that truck as I really dont want to see you in the same mad mood Jack was in with his truck...

Take Care Bill

Carey

ps.. One thing you need to remember Bill we buy fuel all over north america.. Yes we get good fuel most of the time, but get our share of junk fuel too..

One thing us rv haulers have learned is the pre egr dodge cummins (5.9) and Fords 7.3 is still the best at handling all sorts of different fuels without issue.. Many even pour in there used engine oil in the fuel tank as a lube additive.. I know guys who have done this throughout the life of there 500k to 1 million mile trucks.. No I dont do that.. Yep they pour 1 gallon of used oil to 50 gallons of fuel..

Chevys and fords have tremendous issues when they are filled with bunk diesel fuel.. Your truck lives close to home and gets the same fuel added to its tanks within local reason..

Take that chev out and do some running with it.. Once you get some bunk fuel your chev will complain with CEL's and engine shutdowns.. Yes you will resemble the feelings Jack has about his chevy..

Yep our cummins buck and hick up a lil too.. They dont shut down and they dont throw CEL's.. We stand beside the left fender and get our 1 and 1/8 sockets and spin off our filter cap and slide in a fuel filter.. Its a 2 min job.. Crawl under that big chevy and tell me what word comes to mind when you change that fuel filter..

Its just the way it is Bill.. That cummins is the most easilly repaired and most reliable for longevity..

Out of the big 3 I would be less apt to buy an extended warranty for them.. They are that good..

If a guy wants to buy a 5 year old diesel truck a guy wont go wrong with the cummins in a lumber jack lovin dodge shell.. Now dont pick on me dodge guys.. Lumber jacks drive the other brands TOO..

Just speakin the truth here.. I hope I have made you feel better.. Cause jealousy is something Im not...

Just ask my wife.. She owns a barber shop and cuts only mens hair everyday and has close friend/biz type relationships with her men..

I leave home for weeks at a time..

One thing this guy aint is jealous....

If my wife cant make me jealous, your chevy NEVER will.. Sorry dude..


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Here is another one to think about. Why are there so many 04-06 Ford 6.0's for sale compared to Dodge,GM, or even Ford 7.3 diesels









John


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I went for the older 7.3l when I bought mine. We are on our second 6.0l at work (1st one died at 47k at 2 years and the #2 is an 06) and it will probably be sold or traded in at the end of the year. It was a good year to buy so the boss bought a 09 f350 with the 6.4l in a duelly dumpy. Mine was listed at $15,900 witha kbb of $19,000 and I paid $10,200 for it. James


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> .....
> but I just haven't warmed up to the new superduty noses (sorry guys, but what is with the dropped/ lowered headlights?????)


Don't ask me...








I guess I'm getting used to it, but I liked the old design better as well.
The 6.4L's power and that new interior sure is nice though.


----------



## Partsman Ed (Aug 26, 2008)

Russ, glad to see that there is another Ford Parts Guy on the chat board. I ran the VIN on OASIS and came up with the same info you did. And would second the use of Ford oil and fuel filters!!!


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks for backin me up!!









Where ya from??


----------



## zachsmom (Aug 17, 2008)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> So, I am slowly backing away from this deal...and it's killin' me. The truck is everything I would want (ext color, interior color, seat configuration, etc...) in the style I love (I am a true blue Ford guy...just ask Johnp2000) but I just haven't warmed up to the new superduty noses (sorry guys, but what is with the dropped/ lowered headlights?????) So I will keep looking, and maybe another BETTER deal will come my way.
> 
> Russ, thank you for that in-depth check- It certainly looks good on paper, but....the "what if's" are what's getting me... and the wholesaler never called me today, never filled me in as to where this truck may have been serviced (although I know it was in new Hampshire. Things that make you go hummm.)


I stopped reading and had to reply. I'll go read the rest after I post this:

Sometimes you just have to go with your gut. If you can get it for a reasonable price, it fits your needs, and you are happy with everything else, buy the dang truck! You'll be happier with it even if you do have some repairs to do later, because you were happy when you bought it. Everything costs to drive; just figure out what your cost break point is for the truck - total cost per year is how my dad always figured it - and if you are meeting that goal down the road, then life is good. If not, it's time to look for another truck.

Lynne


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I have a friend who is a rancher who has the 6.o Ford diesel and he loves it, has not had a lick of trouble with it and he put his trucks through their paces. I think that is a great looking truck and if it had a good history I wouldn't be afraid to buy it. Alot of members like to tell horror stories about any truck and there are many horror stories that can be told for every make and model. So I would take some of this info with a grain of salt. How ever it goes I hope you find the truck you want, I know you will love Diesel.



Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Thanks everyone for all the information that has been sent my way....I REALLY appreciate it. Like I said, I am new to the diesel arena, and felt a little like a power boater in a sail boat race- I understand the dynamics, but its....different. Two things that have jumped out at me are the 100K warranty (just outside), and the year (again, outside the limits). Whereas it has 108K, I'm thinking the previous owner may have been thinking "I'm cutting my losses" and trading before any real problems emerge. Maybe I'm wrong, but thats my take. And, the vehicle was being wholesaled, so another angle is that no dealerships are taking on this potential problem and selling from their lots, knowing they would have to stand behind the vehicle. Out here on Cape Cod there are very few diesel mechanics worth their weight, everything gets shifted toward the Boston area (2 hrs away). We have "Cape Cod Truck" in our town, but I sometimes think of them as...well... remember that old commercial for AAmco transmission, where they had 9 or 10 chimpanzee's whacking a transmission with whiffle bats, saying "we always wanted to work on a transmis-son"...
> 
> So, I am slowly backing away from this deal...and it's killin' me. The truck is everything I would want (ext color, interior color, seat configuration, etc...) in the style I love (I am a true blue Ford guy...just ask Johnp2000) but I just haven't warmed up to the new superduty noses (sorry guys, but what is with the dropped/ lowered headlights?????) So I will keep looking, and maybe another BETTER deal will come my way.
> 
> ...


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Lynne in MD said:


> So, I am slowly backing away from this deal...and it's killin' me. The truck is everything I would want (ext color, interior color, seat configuration, etc...) in the style I love (I am a true blue Ford guy...just ask Johnp2000) but I just haven't warmed up to the new superduty noses (sorry guys, but what is with the dropped/ lowered headlights?????) So I will keep looking, and maybe another BETTER deal will come my way.
> 
> Russ, thank you for that in-depth check- It certainly looks good on paper, but....the "what if's" are what's getting me... and the wholesaler never called me today, never filled me in as to where this truck may have been serviced (although I know it was in new Hampshire. Things that make you go hummm.)


I stopped reading and had to reply. I'll go read the rest after I post this:

Sometimes you just have to go with your gut. If you can get it for a reasonable price, it fits your needs, and you are happy with everything else, buy the dang truck! You'll be happier with it even if you do have some repairs to do later, because you were happy when you bought it. Everything costs to drive; just figure out what your cost break point is for the truck - total cost per year is how my dad always figured it - and if you are meeting that goal down the road, then life is good. If not, it's time to look for another truck.

Lynne
[/quote]

Yep, everytime Ive bought a truck using my gut too Lynne, Ive never went wrong.. But I always buy a vehicle for powertrain 1st and all the rest 2nd.. So before I even looked at a rig, the best powertrain was picked, then the rest of the vehicle was qualified around that..

There is no such thing as a totally dependable small diesel engine anymore.. The EPA got invloved in the early 00's and since, things have went downhill for dependability.. The late 90's were the closest we ever came with 5.9 dodges and 7.3 fords.. Those were the 2 engines that got the publics thirst for a pick with a diesel to be refired after GM's boondoggle with the 350 olds diesel..

Since the EPA has gotten involved, no diesel pick up is what it was.. Thats why one needs to be so weary of one without the back up of a warranty..

Im able to diagnose, replace injectors, fuel pumps, turbos, engines, pistons, valvetrains, rebuild trannies, etc on my own, so Im not very worried about repairs on my own out of warranty cummins.. It just doesnt scare me much to know that I will have some issues down the road..

But for the average person a broken down diesel truck can just about break em... Just like the guy says in the videos I posted.. Just a new engine will get you a repair bill between 10-12000 or more... Let alone trannies and all the other things that goes wrong..

A buyer of a used out of warrenty diesel pick up, is a purchase that needs some very careful thoughts and considerations much more than anytime in the past.. If piggy bank isnt set asside for these trucks, one will get hurt very easy..

I wish things were different too as every year the repair bills keep getting higher and higher with every new model introduced.. MFR's still do not have a hand hold on the emissions and this problem will only get worse.. If it doesnt stop soon, the pick up truck diesel is gonna fall again by the wayside because of the stranglehold the EPA has placed on them.. We are in a very sad state of affairs with the MFR's trying to keep up with the regs..

2010 will be a make it or break it year as the regs for Nox and soot, etc. must be taken all the way to 0.000 out of the tailpipe.. The diesel engine just keeps getting more and more delicate and extremely expensive to maintain and repair..

Carey


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I might as well add my 2c worth. I found a 2000 Dodge 3500 with 5.9L diesel for a great price, $4000 below book. It did have higher mileage and was only a standard cab. I decided to go ahead and buy it. One of the things I was looking for in a diesel was the greater power and better mileage, and this truck has delivered both. When I finally got my 5er and started pulling it the tranny went. Took me 3 hours to get everything home for a normally 1+ hr trip. I did find a great tranny shop that builds transmissions for dragsters and race trucks that bullet proofed the tranny for $3200, so I was still ahead in price.

I talked to a guy that works at the Cummins factory that builds the engines for Dodge. He told me that the 5.9L 24 valve was the best engine in the series. After 2000 Dodge joined Ford and GMC in upping the horsepower numbers and pushing the engines to the limits. Before that, they were detuned to provide longer life.

As far as working on the engine, with the Cummins most of the simple things I can do myself, including replacing the injectors if need be. I had some fuel gel on me and had a terrible time getting the system cleaned out but finally disconnected the injectors and pumped some fuel through and got it going. With a diesel all you have to worry about is Fuel, Air and Compression, there is no spark plugs to worry about. parts though are pricey, the solenoid that shuts off the fuel so the engine well stop cost over $300 alone. But the engine should last 500,000 miles.

I have had no experience with the Ford but as with anything there will be problems. I am thinking that you might look for something else if this year has a higher than normal problem. But as far as using a diesel, I would not be afraid of buying another. My Dodge does what it is suppose to do. For a big truck, it has a lot of power, feels like a 1/2 T sports truck, gets 17 -18 unloaded and 12 -13 pulling a 30' 5th wheel, along with a decent ride. So far I have had very little trouble but of course I haven't broke 200,000 miles on it yet. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Partsman Ed (Aug 26, 2008)

russlg said:


> Thanks for backin me up!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I work at Canby Ford in Canby, Oregon. Been there for almost 21 years.

What dealer do you work for??


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Hillsboro Ford, Hillsboro, NH. Been here for almost 6 years... was an ASE certified Collision repair tech for 18 years before that... I learned most of the common base numbers within 3 months. I have always been a wiz with numbers and they make me look up all the collision parts...


----------



## Partsman Ed (Aug 26, 2008)

What size is your inventory?? Ours with all the aftermarket stuff is at about $190,000.00 with sales of $140,000.00 a month (on average)

Sorry everyone, we are talking parts speak!!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Its all cool with me.. Its very cool you guys are meeting each other thru here.

I was a paint tech for 5 years in a large independant insurance shop in Denver.. I also was a wholesale parts guy at a Toy/Volvo dealer in Seattle. I was an executive parts buyer for a very large engine rebuid shop there in Seattle too.. We supplied Ford reman engines. I also worked at a wholesale auto electronic parts warehouse in Denver and worked in a Napa parts store starting at the age of 15 and worked my way to a counterman by the time I was 16..

Parts was fun, but I never could make much money so I turned myself into a auto painter, but that bothered my health so I turned myself into a truck driver..

Its great having you guys here! Be sure and chime in often becasue you guys have great knowledge of the most popular tow vehicle... Fords!

Carey


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2004-FORD-F...A1%7C240%3A1318

Well, it's over. The truck sold for 14,100. So now I'll kick myself for not pulling the trigger... Oh well!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

At least you will sleep at night. That guy will have a new mechanic to hand his paycheck over to. If you want a dually so bad find a 05 or new with the v10 at least you will have a reliable truck with a great engine and the 5speed tranny.

John


----------



## zachsmom (Aug 17, 2008)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2004-FORD-F...A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> Well, it's over. The truck sold for 14,100. So now I'll kick myself for not pulling the trigger... Oh well!


You'll be ready for the next one...


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Dont feel bad... A dealer wouldnt be willing to trade or spend more than about 7-8k on that truck... You just saved yourself a bunch of money... 14100 is full retail price reguardless what NADA, KBB says.

At auction that is a 5-6k truck...

Carey


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Partsman Ed said:


> What size is your inventory?? Ours with all the aftermarket stuff is at about $190,000.00 with sales of $140,000.00 a month (on average)
> 
> Sorry everyone, we are talking parts speak!!


We are a small dealer, but we do dump trucks, plows and service utility bodies. So between Ford $125K and Upfit 400K we are able to weather the storm of the economy. There are just two of us in parts. we do between 125 and 200 a month, depending on the "season".


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2004-FORD-F...A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> Well, it's over. The truck sold for 14,100. So now I'll kick myself for not pulling the trigger... Oh well!


Sorry you missed it that was a nice looking truck, but there are a lot of good trucks for sale out there so I'm sure you will find a good one. I think it does not mater what truck you buy there will be someone here who will tell you it's not a good deal or a good truck, too many opinions here. 
Good luck


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

When I was home I seen this one..

It'd be worth a call.. Dealer would be in this for 10-11k max.. He may only be in it 9-10k.. Never know. Seats look different color... Thats worth a 1500 discount alone. Thats a 500 dollar fix from a junk yard.. I take all kinds of advantage of stuff like that..

A guy could throw an offer of 11-11500k and work up to 13 max.

2004 V10 Crew 4x4

If you click link you'll see that the truck you were looking at went for full boat retail.. The prices on these trucks in the link are asking prices and a dealer is always willing to deal at least 10% from his asking price right off the bat... 14100 put that truck right in line at whats on the dealers lots for your area..

If you spend time searching, that truck could be bought pretty easy for 12k or less..

Sorry but people are getting taken for a ride on used cars lately... They have dropped so fast that few people know how far they have went.. Its unbelievable how soft the market is for any used vehicle..

Carey


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Thanks Carey, I'll do a little research, and see how things look around here.


----------

